# Will E-Collar help at dog park?



## Frznrth (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi 
I have a 2 1/2 year old German Shepherd (1/4 lab) that I need some help with. He has some reactivity issues that have become a problem when we go to the dog park. 90% of the time he is fine - he plays fetch and mostly ignores other dogs that might be there. Other times though he acts aggressive (growls, barks, snaps) to other dogs - mostly to very submissive type dogs - if he was a kid I would call him a bully. If I had just him I would simply not go or leave when other dogs are around - but my 95 lb gentle giant mutt LOVES other dogs/people and I don't want to take this away from him. 

The Shepherd comes fairly well - but not if he is starting his aggressive behavior. I am going to try a shock collar at a low setting to strengthen his recall when there is distraction. The collar I have has a "jump" button that you can program to any level. Initially I considered setting it at the highest level to STOP him if needed - but won't this just make him more reactive to dogs in the future? Would an in between level be enough to get his attention and come when needed? I know in a perfect world that it would be best to watch him close and to do this as soon as he shows any sign of aggression.

What do you think about E collars and reactive dogs? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

My inexperienced self can see this going terribly wrong... wrong timing, intense shock .. and suddenly the actions you're seeing amplify as your dog starts to associate the stimulus with the dog he's reacting to. Far more experienced people than I will likely chime in and correct me though. E collars def have a place in training, the dog park doesn't seem like it to me - especially not before lots of foundation work has been done with a trainer experienced in e collar use and working breeds. He may just not be a dog park type dog, and if it's stressing him out it may be best to leave him home when you take your other dog.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I think it would be really tricky to get the timing correct. You'd have to recall him before he began the behavior you don't want, not when he's already engaged in it.So easy to end up causing more issues.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How about avoiding the dog park? He doesn't seem to need it.


----------



## scootertooter (Jan 13, 2022)

My neighbor had an "invisible fence" for his boxer. We would constantly see his pup getting overly stimulated and crossing the buried line and yelping and whimpering as a result from the shock. LOL, we were at a backyard barbecue last summer hearing him sing the praises of his device. I convinced him (he was inebriated) to wet his neck, don the collar, and experience what his pup was feeling. God I wished I recorded it. To each their own but I could never do to a pet what I couldn't do to myself. Maybe not the response you're looking for and I am taking your post to the extreme a little, but I agree that dogs (any animal for that matter) are very unpredictable while experiencing anxiety and pain. Your results will be mixed at best.


----------



## Frznrth (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks for the thoughts. 
I won't try the e-collar at the dog park and especially not with other dogs until he is is well trained with it. If I do try it at the park with other dogs I think I would use it to try to keep him away from other dogs period - not trying to time it just right - using a low and then a moderate jump if needed. I can definitely see that a level strong enough to STOP him won't be helpful. If this doesn't work then sadly the dog park - at least with other dogs there - is likely not for him. He LOVES playing fetch at the park though and gets way more exercise doing this than I can ever give him walking - and like I said my other dog loves the attention and interaction. Taking just the mutt to the park wouldn't go over well - he's smart, he would know.


----------



## Frznrth (Mar 2, 2020)

scooter7975 said:


> My neighbor had an "invisible fence" for his boxer. We would constantly see his pup getting overly stimulated and crossing the buried line and yelping and whimpering as a result from the shock. LOL, we were at a backyard barbecue last summer hearing him sing the praises of his device. I convinced him (he was inebriated) to wet his neck, don the collar, and experience what his pup was feeling. God I wished I recorded it. To each their own but I could never do to a pet what I couldn't do to myself. Maybe not the response you're looking for and I am taking your post to the extreme a little, but I agree that dogs (any animal for that matter) are very unpredictable while experiencing anxiety and pain. Your results will be mixed at best.


From my limited and very uneducated understanding e-collars for training should never cause "pain" - just enough nagging stimulation to get his attention. I did try an invisible fence once with a golden retriever. It worked fine until he got smart enough to put up with the "pain", dig up and bite through the wire. Funny story with the neighbor.


----------



## scootertooter (Jan 13, 2022)

Frznrth said:


> From my limited and very uneducated understanding e-collars for training should never cause "pain" - just enough nagging stimulation to get his attention. I did try an invisible fence once with a golden retriever. It worked fine until he got smart enough to put up with the "pain", dig up and bite through the wire. Funny story with the neighbor.


Yup, I took your question to the extreme side of the spectrum in my diatribe and corresponding story. You clearly have experience, and I certainly didnt mean to imply anyone involved in this discussion gets their jollies from zapping pets. My apologies.


----------



## Frznrth (Mar 2, 2020)

No worries. 

So with the Jump feature on my device - Once I find a good working level for most situations what might be a good "Jump" level? 150% of the low? 200%? - mine goes up only to 16 - more levels would likely have been a good thing but the device has other features that I really like. I don't really want to test the Jump level unless needed - do I? I'm a bit paranoid that too much stim could be very counter productive with him. 

And just to muddy the water: Are some GSs just not all that social towards other dogs? He's fine with my mutt but doesn't really seem to care that much about any other dog - unless he feels the need to bully them. 

Thanks again for the help


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

OP you've expressed trepidation and your lack of knowledge. None of us thinks it's a good idea regarding the e collar. And as a general rule GSDs don't do well at dog parks when they begin maturing.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Apex was once a dog park dog then did a 180 and is not social. It's weird how it happens. I used to think he couldn't care less I existed he loved dogs so much. He later evolved into a bully with soft dogs. He became super dog reactive. Took me forever to fix it I am almost there.


We recently added a dog and he doesn't want to play with him at all. So odd.


My training journey had been long. I would honestly say don't do it anytime soon. Take one to the dog park and find somewhere else to take and exercise/train your GSD. Get him very well trained onleash. I'm not saying don't use an ecollar. Apex wears one everytime he is off leash.


What I am saying is if you train and communicate well you will find you have use the ecollar very little. No high levels needed. No nagging needed. Becomes more an insurance policy. I learned the long hard way.
In my opinion you really need to becareful with an ecollar.

I don't think Apex realized he had the choice to be indifferent he didn't have to interact with other dogs until recently. Your dog may not realize that either.

Hopefully you can give the dogs what they need separately. Recently adding a second I think I understand how difficult and exhausting that can be.

To be fair I have only had the two dogs I have so I speak from limited experience. I have and continue to put a lot of time and effort into my dogs for what it's worth.


----------



## Frznrth (Mar 2, 2020)

I have trepidation about possibly doing more harm than good if I have the setting too high. I don't have any issue with using it at a low level. No, I don't have experience with this tool. That is why I'm asking questions. Do you not like e-collars in general or just not with GSDs?

What is it about maturing that would make him do less well at a dog park? Doesn't maturing make dog more mellow?


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

In what situations would an e-collar be the device of choice for training? A well meaning acquaintance tried to talk us into getting an e-collar (along with a prong collar) for Thena because "all GSD's are stubborn."  Thena is not stubborn at all, just intelligent! Moreover, I did not think either device was appropriate for a couple of newbies like us who don't know what they are doing. We declined both the e-collar and the prong collar in favor of a Martingale for training. It has been all we have needed. That being said, Thena has been a dream puppy. What worked for her might very well not work for another puppy.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I do like and use e collars.What you want to do with it can't be learned from a few posts on the Internet.
No they normally don't get more mellow.Think about what they are bred for - herding cranky sheep,protection, bite sports,etc.They're pretty full of themselves.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

"In what situations would an e-collar be the device of choice for training?" Competing motivators. That was why I chose it. I tend to think I wasn't entirely wrong. My overall execution was wrong. Live and learn.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Frznrth said:


> Do you not like e-collars in general or just not with GSDs?


You seem to keep missing the points that people are trying to make. It's not about e-collars in general. It's not about e-collars with GSDs. I think if you've got a reactive dog who is already acting aggressive towards other dogs at the dog park, it's probably best to stop taking him there. Putting an e-collar on him in that situation, especially on your own, without the guidance of a trainer that's knowledgeable and experienced with e-collars could be a disaster waiting to happen. Rather than continuing to ask for advice on the internet about what settings and levels to use, I really hope you'll rethink this idea entirely. There is a risk you'll make him so much worse. Are you prepared for that?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

At 2 1/2 my GSD was full of himself! Such an butthead to me. 
Maturity coming at 5. I had him about to be 6 I lost track. Be 5 in February he is different because of his age. I'm seeing a lot of the work I put in become fruitful. He was always such a PIA I never quit. 

I was told so.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

No an e-collar is training tool, a way to communicate. It is not for controlling a reactive dog loose at a dog park. 

Yes to working with an experienced trainer on reactivity and using the e-collar during staged interactions until the collar is no longer needed is the way to go.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Hey man I would really listen to everyone here and not do the e-collar since you admitted you are uneducated and have no experience. I had a dog that was very very dog aggressive and I made a mistake. After that mistake the dog went ballistic and was never the same again. I really think you need a professional to guide you through this. An e collar or any device isn't a magical piece of equipment that makes things go away. Have the professional trainer teach you how to use these tools. Let people know what area you're in and people here can help you find a great trainer. Good luck


----------



## markdog (Dec 8, 2021)

Frznrth said:


> Hi
> I have a 2 1/2 year old German Shepherd (1/4 lab) that I need some help with. He has some reactivity issues that have become a problem when we go to the dog park. 90% of the time he is fine - he plays fetch and mostly ignores other dogs that might be there. Other times though he acts aggressive (growls, barks, snaps) to other dogs - mostly to very submissive type dogs - if he was a kid I would call him a bully. If I had just him I would simply not go or leave when other dogs are around - but my 95 lb gentle giant mutt LOVES other dogs/people and I don't want to take this away from him.
> 
> The Shepherd comes fairly well - but not if he is starting his aggressive behavior. I am going to try a shock collar at a low setting to strengthen his recall when there is distraction. The collar I have has a "jump" button that you can program to any level. Initially I considered setting it at the highest level to STOP him if needed - but won't this just make him more reactive to dogs in the future? Would an in between level be enough to get his attention and come when needed? I know in a perfect world that it would be best to watch him close and to do this as soon as he shows any sign of aggression.
> ...


Spend time learning how to use one properly from a good source - easy to screw a dog up if you don't know how to use it. IMO, prong collar is easier to learn and harder to screw up but some people are capable of screwing their dog up with that too.


----------



## Frznrth (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks for all the great advice. I especially like the video. Very common sense.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

A couple things: I would never use a collar with only 16 levels unless it was on a dog that was already well trained on the e-collar, and then just as an emergency backup. It's virtually impossible to find the right working level, and that level will (should) change depending on the situation and conditions.

Second, this is absolutely the wrong place to use an e-collar for training, and if you're asking about levels, you aren't at a place where your understanding, or equipment, can work on this situation.

I use an e-collar at the dog park. It's a complicated thing and I will change levels on the fly if necessary. I know my dog and equipment well, and he is very collar literate. It comes down to how well the dog understands the command and the stimulation, how accurate your level is given the situation and how well all that is generalized in his brain.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

David Winners said:


> It comes down to how well the dog understands the command and the stimulation, how accurate your level is given the situation and how well all that is generalized in his brain.


Perfectly said. Going to mantra that for a bit. "It comes down to how well the dog understands the command and the stimulation"


----------



## ktu (Mar 7, 2021)

Agree with what others have stated here, I would not use the ecollar at the dog park until you have gotten more education on it and worked with your dog on it. We actually went to the Shield K9 training on that video that was sent. They spend a lot of time teaching the dog what the stimulation is and how to make it go away, they really stress the importance of showing your dog how it works and showing the owner how to use it effectively. The ecollar has been one of the best training tools for us but I can't imagine making this progress if we didn't get the education from the training course.

We actually avoid dog parks just because of the unknowns and we have had bad experiences before but there is a dog park near us that has a fenced area that separates it from the rest of the dog park. We do bring our boy there to work on distraction training and reactivity.


----------

